# Reiseroute auf Karte zeichnen - wie geht das?



## go4nolimits (11. November 2004)

möchte meine Reiseroute auf eine Karte (jpg) einzeichnen. Habe es geschafft mit Pinselwerkzeug die Route einzuzeichnen. Nun möchte ich es auch noch animiert (wie Flugroute) haben.
Wie kriege ich das hin. resp. ist es in PS überhaubt möglich?

danke für eure Hilfe

ein verzweifelter Anfänger


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. November 2004)

Hallo,

Animationen sind in Photoshop nicht möglich, aber im mitgelieferten Image Ready.
Schau da einfach mal im Handbuch oder in der Hilfe unter "Animationen erstellen" nach.
Wenn diesbezüglich dennoch Fragen sind, immer her damit.


Gruss Markus


----------



## go4nolimits (11. November 2004)

danke für den Tip. Klemm mcih mal dahinter
Gruss 
daniel


----------



## MBiker (18. November 2004)

Am Besten erstellst du mehrere Ebenen mit Teilstücken der Route. Diese kannst du dann nacheinander einblenden lassen.
Das ist, denke ich, die schnellste und einfachste Methode zu deinem Problem.

Gruß MBiker


----------



## hotschen (19. November 2004)

Einfacher gehts imo mit Ebenenmasken.
Hab grad keinen Bock auf was sinnvolles, also hier eine kleine Anleitung:

1. Kartenebene duplizieren
2. Route auf einer separaten Ebene nachzeichnen und zwischen die beiden anderen schieben
3. Route auf oberer Ebene aus karte löschen (strg+linkeMT auf Route, obere Ebene auswählen, entf drücken)
4. Route duplizieren
5. In einer Routenebene alle waagerechten, in der anderen alle senkrechten Teilstücke wegradieren
6. Routenebenen mit Ebenenmasken versehen
7. großzügige Auswahl aufziehen und Ebenenmasken mit schwarz füllen, Verkettung aufheben (siehe Screenshot)







8. Wechsel zu ImageReady
9. Frame duplizieren
10. Ebene "Senkrecht" (oder je nach Startpunkt auch "Waagerecht") das erste Teilstück verschieben, so daß Route sichtbar wird. (Am besten mit Pfeiltasten)
11. Frames "Dazwischen einfügen..." (je nach belieben und Streckenlänge 5-20)
12. Letztes Frame duplizieren
13. Ebene "Waagerecht" (bzw. "Senkrecht") verschieben bis nächstes Teilstück komplett sichtbar ist
14. Punkt 11-13 wiederholen, bis Alles zu sehen ist
15. Optimierte Version speichern unter...


OK, das hört sich kompliziert an, ist es aber nicht. Es ist nur so viel geworden, weil jeden kleinen Arbeitsschritt erklärt hab.
Das ganze lässt sich auch ohne die Unterteilung in waagerecht-senkrecht machen, ist dann aber m.E. unübersichtlicher.

So könnte das fertige Ergebnis aussehen:






Gruß hotschen


----------

